# Decorating with toile



## NanT (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm decorating a bedroom with black/cream toile. I would like to accent with a deep red. Looking for fabric ideas to reupholster a chair in.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't have the vaguest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toile


Don't let Old Thomas deter you. There are several talented people who decorate here. :smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I inherited two Victorian style chairs & had them reupholstered in a striped velveteen dark red. I was always able to find a place for them, especially with 18th century American Mahogany furniture.



The chair style was like the photo. No flowers, though, & a darker red or maroon.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

NanT said:


> I'm decorating a bedroom with black/cream toile. I would like to accent with a deep red. Looking for fabric ideas to reupholster a chair in.


There are professional shops for fabrics. You'll have better luck visiting them for answers.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Toile-I thought you meant toilet. Like you wanted to put a toilet in your front yard and plant flowers in it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=toil...t=img&ei=xrT2XquMGdTX-wSEpax4&bih=333&biw=758


----------



## Reed Bean (Jun 27, 2020)

Do you plan to paint it or you will use stickers to decorate it? I have not grasped your ideas yet.
But I see you like this color scheme looks like this room will become too gaudy


----------

